# Ray Tool Cable Puller



## Alpha (May 15, 2009)

Has any body use one ?? Do you have one?? Are you happy with it???


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.ray-tools.com/videos/cablepuller.wmv

Don't see anything special about it. Looks like another version of a dozen other very much like it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've used one like it, but another brand it work very good.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2009)

Ray tool VS Maxis?? I need help with this one?? Whitch one is better??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Alpha said:


> Ray tool VS Maxis?? I need help with this one?? Whitch one is better??


Being how the Ray Tool guy has the patent on the Maxis one, and helped develop it, I'd have to guess that his own is better. Total guess. I watched the whole video and don't see enough difference to sway me one way or the other. The Ray Tools one has a strut adapter and the Maxis one has a more fixed tripod. That might make the Ray Tools one more flexible for the weird pulls. For everyday, I'd call them identical.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sense they are pretty much the same product is there any cost difference between the two?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Sense they are pretty much the same product is there any cost difference between the two?


Both exactly 2500 bucks.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Both exactly 2500 bucks.


 With that said flip a coin or witch ever color you like better.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The PortaPull FXP is also nearly identical, and it's a couple hundred bucks cheaper. You could do a lot of the same things with a Greenlee Lil Tugger for a thousand dollars less, but it's far less convenient to use.

The best bargain might be the Current Tools High Speed Cable puller, for 2 grand, and it's nearly identical to the Ray Tools puller. It does not have the universal head that the Ray Tools/Maxis one does, however. It's got the more traditional head thing you change to match the conduit size.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

i got eight maxjax, they are the shizzle my nizzle!

maxis rules!!!!!!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We have the greenlee UT2, it works great, much better than rigging up the 640 or lugging in by hand.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dawgs said:


> We have the greenlee UT2, it works great, much better than rigging up the 640 or lugging in by hand.


Greenlee quit making those when the RayTools and Maxis units hit the market. If you want one, you'll either have to find an old stock unit gathering dust at a supply house or search for a used one.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Greenlee quit making those when the RayTools and Maxis units hit the market. If you want one, you'll either have to find an old stock unit gathering dust at a supply house or search for a used one.


Are you sure about this? I bought mine 2 years ago. Their is one sitting out on the floor at my local supply house.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Are you sure about this? I bought mine 2 years ago. Their is one sitting out on the floor at my local supply house.


Maybe they brought them back. When I looked into the Maxis/Raytools/Greenlee a year or so ago, Greenlee didn't have the UT2 on their website. I just checked, and it's there now.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Maybe they brought them back. When I looked into the Maxis/Raytools/Greenlee a year or so ago, Greenlee didn't have the UT2 on their website. I just checked, and it's there now.


 
I can't see them dropping that model. I prefer the ones with the strut adapter best, it can always be rigged easily.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can't see them dropping that model. I prefer the ones with the strut adapter best, it can always be rigged easily.


I can. Unless their price has come down. When I looked at them, they were 2 to 3 times the cost of the Maxis and RayTools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I can. Unless their price has come down. When I looked at them, they were 2 to 3 times the cost of the Maxis and RayTools.


And for those purchasing agents that shop by brand recognition, Greenlee would win out.


----------

